# Just joined the Refermenting In The Bottle Club



## djrockinsteve (Nov 27, 2011)

While sitting on the couch my wife and I suddenly heard a loud POP in the kitchen. We turned around and saw a bottle of Brianna Skeeter Pee spewing like Mt. Vesuvius. 

It was bubbling like champagne and did smell great. There was some sediment in the bottom of the bottle. I had 6 other bottles there. I opened another and it was the same. 

The remaining bottles I carefully took to our downstairs refer. that is extremely cold. I'll transfer to champagne bottles tomorrow. 

I'll have to check but I think I bottled just about a gallon and a half that was left over when I transferred the Brianna skeeter from the 5 gallon carboys. Guess I gotta check that too. 

I gave my step daughter a bottle too. Called her and told her to refer it and drink it tomorrow. 

Rob has had this happen too. Guessing Brianna can keep yeast alive longer than others.


----------



## Julie (Nov 27, 2011)

Well glad to here you are now part of the club, you know what I did with the elderberry blush that started to re-ferment in the bottles, you need to invest in a keg system


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 27, 2011)

Skeeter Pee Champagne! Almost just in time for new years!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 27, 2011)

Steve, am I right in assuming you did not stabilize these?


----------



## Julie (Nov 27, 2011)

Or sorbate was old


----------



## rob (Nov 27, 2011)

hahaha, same thing here....went down in the celler on Tuesday and found the exact same thing, (Brianna Skeeter) one bottle blew its cork. I opened all of them and put back in the carboy.....maybe there is something we do not know about Brianna???


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2011)

Been there , done that!!!! Bummer. Again Rob???


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 28, 2011)

This was started late September. The bulk is aging and I think I had just some extra so I figured I'd bottle it. With such a short amount of time the yeast are still active.

Apparently just because it's a skeeter pee doesn't meen we can rush it.

Yes I did sulfite and sorbate. Sorbate is good I have 3 gallons of last years pineapple resting I sweetened last wek and no signs of fermentation.

The sorbate will prevent the yeast from breeding but they are still capable of giving off CO2

Yes Wade....Rob....again?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorbate stop yeast from breeding but not from fermenting


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 28, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Sorbate stop yeast from breeding but not from fermenting



Mike that's what I tell people. Just because you added sorbate doesn't mean that those living yeasts arn't going to feast upon your sugar.

What I have never been able to find out is exactly what is the life cycle of a yeast organism? How long do they live? and if they go dormant, how long can they rest in dormancy?

This skeeter is very young and I thought I'd just bottle the extra that didn't fit in the 5 gal. carboy.


----------



## roblloyd (Nov 28, 2011)

Haven't they found and used yeast from hundreds of year ago? Seems like a nuke is the only thing that could stop them. 

Where is Mike when you need him???


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 29, 2011)

yeast will die at specific alcohol levels. Thats how I deal with those little fellows.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 29, 2011)

Just goes to prove you should never point a bottle of wine in any direction until you are ready to pull the trigger!! LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 29, 2011)

I was amazed the first time I froze a slurry from a skeeter pee, thawed it out, and it took off like crazy!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 7, 2011)

So my step daughter who had a bottle of the brianna skeeter pee champagne told us that on Friday she got drunk on this stuff while sitting on the couch watching Extreme Makeover on TV. She was balling her eyes out over the hardship these folks were going through.


----------

